# So, How Much "Damp" is Damp?



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

I just received my new damp meter yesterday, primarily so I could take my own readings on my MH and compare them to the readings from the Hab Check, before I stert to strip & re-seal the joints.

like you do with a new gadget, I started with testing the nearest wood, a piece of 3" x 3" PSE in my kitchen (That's been there for about a year) and it read 12%. I then tested another piece that hed been in the garage forever, 14%. My dining table was 12%!

At what point is "Damp" classed as being a "Problem" then?

I got readings from 12% to 26% inside the van, near the seal strips but based on my dining table, maybe it's not as much of a problem as I'd thought.

Where would you draw the line and start the big strip-off?

cheers


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

As far as I know 12% is normal, but I would start to get a worried with 26%.

But someone will be here shortly who really knows


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I am not sure to your question but last years damp test on my van was 11% pretty much all over. For some reason though, 20% sticks in my mind for a further investigation.

steve


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

I may be talking twaddle but I just test all over the van and note any _significant_ increase in an area as being a cause for concern.
I would say that a 12% to 26% difference could need investigation but different surfaces can give different values. 
Also say there as been a decent temp increase in a short period of time if I open my van doors, within minutes, there is condensation inside due to the warm damp air condensing on the internal surfaces.
Testing then could give me false readings.
Also giving % values that are damp and % values that arent on a meter wouldnt be transferable from one meter to another, so isnt really an option.

Ive just read all this and dont know whether it helps or not  .

But I could think of some double ententres using the title of this post if that would help  .


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Steve is correct. 20% is the bench mark. Below and you are OK, above and you should start looking for reasons why. Check the seals around where you are reading 26% you may have a slight crack letting in just a little water. Damp readings should only be taken after the van has been well ventillated for a couple of hours to let the condensation clear. On a caravan or motorhome service it is always the last thing to be done after the door has been left open for the rest of the service checks.

Trevor


----------



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up folks, I'll use 20% as my borderline.

To the folks who have asked which damp meter I bought, it was from Ebay, it's a natty device with 4 test prongs, not 2 and it has a Hold function, for when you take a reading and at arms length or inside a cupboard etc, where you can't see the read-out and it even comes with a Duracell hi-power 9v battery. It was from a bloke called uk-et and it is called a Digital Moisture Damp Meter. It is rubber cased with a carry case and tests up to 40%. Total cost £20.40 and was delivered in 24hrs.

thanks


----------

